# Caad9 Pictures



## jdeane4

I just ordered my Caad9/1 today. Should have it by the beginning of January. Just for some inspiration, lets see those Caad9's. I'm sure there is a similar post from the past, but I'd like to get one going again.


----------



## jlandry

Agreed. My next purchase will be a Caad9 and I love checkin' everyones pictures.


----------



## kuahiwi

*Caad9*

Not a "1," but here are some iphone pics of my "4" after today's ride. Got it at the end of November and have put in around 200 miles. Pretty much stock except for the Rival calipers and cateye computer. I know I'll catch some heat for the specialized saddle bag (it was formerly on my allez). As others have mentioned, the Sram double-tap shifting took some getting used to, but now I don't think that I'll ever go back to Shimano - it's just so intuitive. Great bike; does everything well.


----------



## EDUC8-or

I love the jet black, it looks awesome.


----------



## MercuryMan76




----------



## zamboni

Mercuryman,

One great bike with an excellent fork.


----------



## jdeane4

Found out from the local Cannondale rep that my Caad9/1 shipped today. With any luck, it may be in by Wednesday. I'm hoping it is as I'm leaving town for a long weekend and I'd love to take the bike with me and build it up while fighting boredom at my in-law's house.


----------



## zamboni

Post some pics when is completely build. Congrat.


----------



## The_Boy




----------



## MarvinK

The_Boy said:


>


That bike looks awesome. I would have rather gone with SRAM Rival/Force, but it looks great with Campy.


----------



## trivial

Mine looks just like the black CAAD9-4 above only with a Thomson setback post and DTSwiss 1.2s laced to red Chris King high flange classic hubs. I love the SRAM stuff...


----------



## jdeane4

I got my Caad9/1 in yesterday afternoon. I waited at the shop for like 2 hours on FedEx. I did all the main assembly but ran out of time before having to head out of town for New Years. I plan on finishing everything up on Monday night. Will post pictures soon. It looks pretty friggin' sweet!!


----------



## jdeane4

Just got done building it up my Caad9 1. I haven't got a chance to really test it out but it looks great!! May get a ride in tomorrow night if its not too cold.


----------



## Zachariah

Mine is a 2009 CAAD 9/7 with full Ultegra....16.2lbs:










GREAT PICS EVERYONE! Its truly amazing this aluminum racer has such a huge purist following!!!


----------



## Toona

*Caad 9*

With Force


----------



## MarvinK

Toona: What size is that frame? Let us know if you ever sell it... my son's got wrecked and he LOVED the paint job. We couldn't get it replaced with another green one.


----------



## Bad Ronald

Spokes and Ski's will be selling that custom model again. You should give them a call.

-R


----------



## rshank

my system six looks just like that green one. Maybe that where the frame came from


----------



## MarvinK

Good idea... who knows, maybe someone will be looking to sell their old model again. I wish I could get a crash replacement from them... I've still got the old mangled one.


----------



## shimagnolo

here's mine..upgraded with the aero 3T fork..
replaced the stock ultra fork and another half lb. chopped off..


----------



## Zachariah

shimagnolo said:


> here's mine..upgraded with the aero 3T fork..
> replaced the stock ultra fork and another half lb. chopped off..


Nicely done Shimagnolo...what was the final weight?


----------



## zamboni

Shimagnolo,

How was the performance of bike compare with OEM fork?


----------



## shimagnolo

Zachariah said:


> Nicely done Shimagnolo...what was the final weight?


thanks Zachariah 
it's around 15.8 lbs. now..would love make it sub 15 but i think it will now remain on 15.xx even with an affordable lighter groupset..



zamboni said:


> Shimagnolo,
> 
> How was the performance of bike compare with OEM fork?


zamboni bro..
has lesser drag now which i felt am giving lighter effort in maintaining high speeds as compared with OEM one..ride feels smoother and the handling as well..


----------



## MarvinK

SRAM Force will almost knock it down to 15lbs... too bad your Cannondale isn't BB30, otherwise the total switch would put you at right below 15lbs by my estimates.

Pedals appear to be another area where you could knock down 100+g pretty easily.


----------



## EDUC8-or

Since we're posting pics, here's another Force build.


----------



## hielovelo

> Since we're posting pics, here's another Force build.


lovely 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## yamura

Thought I'd post a pic of my recently rebuilt '07 CAAD9 3. I think the cost of the upgrade just about doubled what I'd already paid for the bike, but it was worth it!


----------



## dominicisi

This is my new Cannondale Advanced Aluminum Design 9










2010 CAAD9 Frame
SRAM Red everything except Force crank (didn't have a BB30 Red crank in stock)
Zipp 404 clinchers
Thomson seatpost and stem
Fizik Arione
KMC gold chain (I couldn't help myself)

And this is my friend's slightly less new, but recently overhauled and upgraded Caad9


----------



## mjf4241

I really like this thread. I've had two roadbikes and both of them are Cannondale Caad. The first was a Caad2 and now a Caad9. I think I really like these bikes


----------



## Lornibear

*Any more pics....*



dominicisi said:


> This is my new Cannondale Advanced Aluminum Design 9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2010 CAAD9 Frame
> SRAM Red everything except Force crank (didn't have a BB30 Red crank in stock)
> Zipp 404 clinchers
> Thomson seatpost and stem
> Fizik Arione
> KMC gold chain (I couldn't help myself)
> 
> And this is my friend's slightly less new, but recently overhauled and upgraded Caad9



That black CAAD is to die for, any more pics of that bad boy? Also, what size is it and what is your height, if you don't mind me asking? :thumbsup:


----------



## DACID926

*Stll waiting for My frame. CAAD9*

Orderd in JAN will have at the end of FEB or they say. But this is what I want to do. Im not the best @ fotoshop or Paint but ok to give you an Idea. Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## DACID926

NICE Bike I hope get my frame at the end of this month.


----------



## Zachariah

DACID926 said:


> Orderd in JAN will have at the end of FEB or they say. But this is what I want to do. Im not the best @ fotoshop or Paint but ok to give you an Idea. Let me know what you guys think.


lol....nice try, but are you getting the Time-Trial/Triathlon version(super-short seatstays)?


----------



## DACID926

*caad9*

No just the reg caad9. this will be my crit bike and my go to work bike. dont want to race on my carbon bike.


----------



## tlj




----------



## leftycan

Just ordered my CAAD9 4 today in red not being shipped until April 14th. I don't know if I can wait that long:mad2:


----------



## afdude

*My CAAD9-1...ish*

Here's my 2009 special order frame with ultra fork and BB30.

It's almost a CAAD9-1:

Hollowgram SI Cranks
SRAM Rival Shifters, Brakes, F&R
FSA K-Force Carbon Handbars
RS-80 Wheels

I love how quick this bike is. This is the snappiest bike I've ever ridden with every ounce of pedal force making its way to the ground.

BTW, RS-80 + Vittoria Open Coursa EVO CX = SMOOTH!

Sorry for the crappy iPhone pic and the kitchen was the only place with ample lighting.


----------



## jdeane4

afdude said:


> Here's my 2009 special order frame with ultra fork and BB30.
> 
> It's almost a CAAD9-1:
> 
> Hollowgram SI Cranks
> SRAM Rival Shifters, Brakes, F&R
> FSA K-Force Carbon Handbars
> RS-80 Wheels
> 
> I love how quick this bike is. This is the snappiest bike I've ever ridden with every ounce of pedal force making its way to the ground.
> 
> BTW, RS-80 + Vittoria Open Coursa EVO CX = SMOOTH!
> 
> Sorry for the crappy iPhone pic and the kitchen was the only place with ample lighting.



Looks good!! I'm hoping to pickup the Hollowgram crank soon for my Caad9-1.


----------



## Farmer Tan

afdude said:


> Here's my 2009 special order frame with ultra fork and BB30.
> 
> It's almost a CAAD9-1:
> 
> Hollowgram SI Cranks
> SRAM Rival Shifters, Brakes, F&R
> FSA K-Force Carbon Handbars
> RS-80 Wheels
> 
> I love how quick this bike is. This is the snappiest bike I've ever ridden with every ounce of pedal force making its way to the ground.
> 
> BTW, RS-80 + Vittoria Open Coursa EVO CX = SMOOTH!
> 
> Sorry for the crappy iPhone pic and the kitchen was the only place with ample lighting.



She's a beauty. Post up some better pics when u get a chance.


----------



## zamboni

Soon you need to replace the white bar tape, congrat on your new ride.


----------



## afdude

I'll have better pics up soon. 

Oh do you guys think that anodizing the cranks black would be cool? I like the black on black look. Also I would have got the SL's but they were just a little out of my range as I want to save for a RED upgrade.


----------



## MarvinK

I think the white tape and seat look great. If you want great white tape that cleans up nice, use Lizard Skins DSP Race or Fizik non-SoftTouch tape. I'd hold off on Red until next year, when they are rumored to have a big update... you get 95% of the performance of Red with Rival.. and a meaner all-black look.


----------



## tbong27

I have a Leader 717R frameset, just wondering if the CAAD9 rides the same as that frame (hopefully some of you folks have ridden the leader before)? I find the leader overly harsh, and i've heard the Caad9 is also a very stiff frame as well as one of the best frame you can buy (maybe another option other than carbon).. I dont have a cannondale dealer here and would like to know the ride quality.


----------



## stewwie

*just finished my new build...*


----------



## MarvinK

What handlebars are those? The bend looks more like something you'd see on a fixie. Nice looking bike... love the cranks.


----------



## modernist

Very nice Stewwie :thumbsup: very similar to what mine will look like once I'm done. I'll post pics soon.


----------



## stewwie

Thanks guys! The bars are ritchey wcs in classic bend. 










also sporting the lizard skins bar tape...i think im gonna love it!


----------



## stewwie

Thanks guys! The bars are ritchey wcs in classic bend. 










also sporting the lizard skins bar tape...i think im gonna love it!


----------



## moosick11




----------



## TallCoolOne

Here she is. This is my first road bike. I am really enjoying it.








[/IMG


----------



## afdude

*A better pic*

Here's a better pic than the one in my kitchen.. ha. This was taken this morning before a 100k, which was a lot of fun by the way!


----------



## dominicisi

Updated bike


----------



## Zachariah

Loving these "high-end" CAADS!!!


----------



## 1017

*09 Caad9*

<a href="https://s786.photobucket.com/albums/yy145/ben4081/?action=view&current=DSC01627.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i786.photobucket.com/albums/yy145/ben4081/DSC01627.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

Seems like us frame up guys all do just about the same thing.

CAAD 9 frame/fork
WCS cockpit
Record/Chorus drive train
Open Pro to Chorus 

This is my everyday bike, this ride was taken after a ride home in the rain I live at the end of mile long dirt drive way of sorts.


----------



## knucklesandwich

Rival
Ultegra/HED Belgian
Antares


----------



## kneejerk

Here is my (shall I say) civilized Caad 9 weighs around 20lbs. ready to ride. Just over 19lbs. w/o spares. I often wonder how much faster I would be dropping the extra 2 or so pounds I carry compared to most carbon bikes.


----------



## skcihs

CAAD9 6 Rival Build.


----------



## zninedi

edit edit


----------



## 1017

All these bikes are so clean!

Anyone thinking of going CAAD10?


----------



## 1017

double post, sever error


----------



## Toona

*Caad 9*

CAAD 9 with Force


----------



## zninedi

*Cannondale CAAD9 56cm*

Heres my CAAD9

Full shimano 105 except for the dura ace chain... 
Ksyrium SL Premium wheels..


----------



## fazzman

Here is the most recent pic of the bike. Comes in at 16.0 lbs. Shave a little more off with cassette, chain, ti spindles. Bike rides great.The bike never had a harsh ride but the wheels really smooth things out. Need to get more miles on them though. No racing just club rides and a couple centries so far.


----------



## zninedi

*Fazzman*
Very nice bike you got.. Looking to change to Sram in the future to...


----------



## bnoojin

*wheels*



MercuryMan76 said:


>



nice ride. was wondering what you thought of the spinergy wheels. laterally stiff? light? durable?

thanks.


----------



## Zachariah

My Spinergy wheels were not as stiff as my Mavic Ksyrium SL...which is about 90% as firm as Campy Shamal.


----------



## bnoojin

Zachariah said:


> My Spinergy wheels were not as stiff as my Mavic Ksyrium SL...which is about 90% as firm as Campy Shamal.



gotcha. thanks for the info. I was window shopping some of those but didn't have any firsthand feedback.


----------



## tober1

*2009 Caad9-5*

I'll play. Love my ride. Full 105. 
Haven't upgraded much, but don't really feel the need to. A lot of hate on the RS-10's, but they've been true for about 2 years now. I like em!


----------



## Zachariah

tober1 said:


> I'll play. Love my ride. Full 105.
> Haven't upgraded much, but don't really feel the need to. A lot of hate on the RS-10's, but they've been true for about 2 years now. I like em!


Wait till you ride a CAAD 9 with full Dura Ace...you'll get stung by the upgrade bug! 

I'm waiting on my 7800 shifters...


----------



## tober1

Zachariah said:


> Wait till you ride a CAAD 9 with full Dura Ace...you'll get stung by the upgrade bug!
> 
> I'm waiting on my 7800 shifters...


Have to take your word on that one  Unless you've got one you can lend me of course!
Post some pictures when it's all together.


----------



## mmcycle10

> A lot of hate on the RS-10's, but they've been true for about 2 years now. I like em!


I ride a 9-4 with the RS10's...seems to be one despised wheelset, but they have served me well so far too. I'm no flyweight, but at 155lbs. maybe that helps...is that your case as well?


----------



## tober1

mmcycle10 said:


> I ride a 9-4 with the RS10's...seems to be one despised wheelset, but they have served me well so far too. I'm no flyweight, but at 155lbs. maybe that helps...is that your case as well?


I hear ya. I keep waiting for my fiery death  

Pretty close - 160-ish these days.


----------



## Ultrasaurus

My 2010 CAAD9 5 in Nu Team Blue 

(Don't rail me too hard for the spacers, they're getting reduced soon)


----------



## kneejerk

Ultrasaurus said:


> My 2010 CAAD9 5 in Nu Team Blue
> 
> (Don't rail me too hard for the spacers, they're getting reduced soon)


I was more worried about the lack of _focus._


----------



## Bluechip

Here is my new to me Ebay CAAD9 frame. I just stuck some spare parts on it for now but I probably will be selling another bike to finance a new group and wheels. I am keeping my CAAD4 as a backup bike but it will be repainted for sure. I sure hate the red/yellow McDonanld's theme.


----------



## klnrider

shimano7850wheelset, 105 set w/o brake, 
waiting forreplacement of saddle, handlebar and seatpost


----------



## zsir

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5407646681/" title="IMAG0050 by sdsdcv, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5216/5407646681_2b2e181fca.jpg" width="500" height="297" alt="IMAG0050" /></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5408253246/" title="IMAG0045-1 by sdsdcv, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5217/5408253246_34b6777f1c.jpg" width="500" height="297" alt="IMAG0045-1" /></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5407831147/" title="IMAG0049 by sdsdcv, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5213/5407831147_6ca1fa182e.jpg" width="500" height="297" alt="IMAG0049" /></a>


----------



## likmonster




----------



## Hooben

The cool thing about race bikes is that they have no serial numbers...


----------



## bon_gabs

Here's mine $900 OTD,


----------



## shimagnolo

made the leap..


----------



## zamboni

Very nice.


----------



## Ultrasaurus

Out on a fantastic day.


----------



## AvantDale

Found this pic randomly. Just plain sick! :thumbsup:


----------



## Greenduck

Here my CAAD9... Did sell it a 1½ years ago and I sure do miss it...


----------



## quinntwin23

Here is mine!!!


----------



## Zachariah

Another Patriot Blue one....Full Dura Ace = 16.2 pounds. Frame, fork, stem and post up for sale in one week:


----------



## 8toes

bon_gabs said:


> Here's mine $900 OTD,


NICE!!! This is, hands down, one of the best looking bikes made by anyone, let alone Cannondale.

Cheers,

Brian J.


----------



## bon_gabs

thanks brian,,I felt like I won a lottery when the day I pick this up,,,lol..:thumbsup:



8toes said:


> NICE!!! This is, hands down, one of the best looking bikes made by anyone, let alone Cannondale.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Brian J.


----------



## garethjohn

Looking at buying a 2010 caad9 in team colours this week. After seeing this thread cannot wait!!!!!!!!! Will be sure to post pics.


----------



## garethjohn

And here it is


----------



## zamboni

8toes said:


> NICE!!! This is, hands down, one of the best looking bikes made by anyone, let alone Cannondale.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Brian J.


Best value for this bike.Congrat and emjoy the ride.


----------



## zninedi

*Caad9 - 2009*

Here's mine again... Updated it pretty roughly now..

SRAM Red Black Edition except a Force cassete and a chain from KMC
Rotor 3D cranks
Pro Vibe Track Stem and Cavendish's handlebar...


----------



## MTB&RDRDr

*Here it is.*

BlackOps edition. Ultegra SL/ 6700 mix. They'll never see you coming, only going.


----------



## rollinrob

Heres mine. Got the frame in March 2011 for 425.00, bought the fork for 99.00, crankset for 150, wheels and old ultegra 6700 parts were laying around so they went on the bike. Future upgrades will be dura-ace 7800 shifters and a lighter set of wheels. I love the Rols but they are a bit heavy.
I have ridden this more than any of my other bikes. Its a solid value and amazingly comfortable for aluminum.


----------



## neilcrumpton

rollinrob said:


> Heres mine. Got the frame in March 2011 for 425.00, bought the fork for 99.00, crankset for 150, wheels and old ultegra 6700 parts were laying around so they went on the bike. Future upgrades will be dura-ace 7800 shifters and a lighter set of wheels. I love the Rols the are a bit heavy.
> I have ridden this more than any of my other bikes. Its a solid value and amazingly comfortable for aluminum.


rollinrob - Where did you find that crankset for $150 - eBay? Curious to know as I'm in the market for a new one!


----------



## ARPRINCE

Like!



zachariah said:


> another patriot blue one....full dura ace = 16.2 pounds. Frame, fork, stem and post up for sale in one week:


----------



## ARPRINCE

LIKE!

I love blue!!!



quinntwin23 said:


> Here is mine!!!


----------



## rollinrob

neilcrumpton said:


> rollinrob - Where did you find that crankset for $150 - eBay? Curious to know as I'm in the market for a new one!



I got it off ebay, it had cyclecross chainrings (36-46) on it and I replaced those with 34-50.


----------



## milkbaby

Dunno if this will work... Here is my CAAD9 with the old wheels and bottle cages...

<img src="https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-Y0JtY2yB8gs/Tmlc6nltdQI/AAAAAAAAAOE/Qks-LP1w-Fc/s800/2011-05-15_16-49-30_131.jpg">


----------



## ldotmurray

shimagnolo said:


> made the leap..


This has to be the sickest CAAD9 on the planet. I have the same frame/colors but I have only upgraded the wheels. We're not worthy.


----------



## ChemicalreAgent

zninedi said:


> Heres my CAAD9
> 
> Full shimano 105 except for the dura ace chain...
> Ksyrium SL Premium wheels..


That's a sweet looking bike.


----------



## Kill Joy

I've found an 09 caad 9 full 105 for $1050 brand new but the shop doesn't do fittings it's 60cm and I'm 6'3 and a half with 34 inseam I rode it and it felt no different than the 58cm caad 10 

This will be my first bike and I know fit is important and on the short ride I took it on it was okay do you think I should buy it?


----------



## garethjohn

A friend of mine bought a 60cm caad8 and he's bigger than you. Seems to me that you can go either way. I'm 6ft and a bit and bought a 56cm CAAD9 and although quite aggresive is still comfortable. Did you but it?


----------



## freezing_snowman

love all the caad 9s! anyone letting go the frameset 52cm?


----------



## MDEN

freezing_snowman said:


> love all the caad 9s! anyone letting go the frameset 52cm?


I just put mine on bay, cannondale caad9 52


----------



## zninedi

My CAAD9 again, this time with upgraded wheels...

SRAM Red
Rotor 3D crank
Pro Track Stem
Pro Vibe Cavendish Handelbar
Reynolds 46/66mm clincher wheels


----------



## EuroSVT

Very sweet looking ride zninedi! :thumbsup:


----------



## zninedi

EuroSVT said:


> Very sweet looking ride zninedi! :thumbsup:


Thanks


----------



## Ultrasaurus

*She's come a long way.*

Let's keep this thread going.


----------



## Winters

CAAD9 56 frame ... White w/Red ... 105 parts ready to mount.
.


----------



## fenderfan

*My BABY!*

Pretty much got her finished. Added a Fizik saddle and Hollowgrams. Lots of fun to ride (when I get the time).


----------



## applen

here's mine at it's best (ready for Tour of the Battenkill)!


----------



## T K

Man, where did all the caad 9s go? I had two and still my favorite rides ever. Sorry I sold them. I look on CL all the time for them and nothing. An occasional 60cm or some size that doesn't work for me. You'd think there would be more for sale out there. Guess people just don't want to give them up. My fav was the white with red graphics. Sweet!


----------



## Theboss13913

Have yet to put on new pedals but.......


----------



## caad9er

Shamefully, it's pulling trainer duty now.


----------

